# Phoenix and G Wire Receiver



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

This has probably been asked before, but, since the QSI Titan is endlessly delayed, can I use the Phoenix P8 with a QSI G wire receiver for R/C battery control?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No, because the G-wire receiver is just that--a receiver. There's no throttle control. It's singularly designed to plug into the QSI throttle/sound decoder. The P8 plays very well with the Airwire G-2 receiver, though. That's got a good motor control built in, and a DCC pass-through for the P8 or other DCC decoders you may want (sound, lighting, etc.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Truthman on 11 Mar 2012 02:24 PM 
This has probably been asked before, but, since the QSI Titan is endlessly delayed, can I use the Phoenix P8 with a QSI G wire receiver for R/C battery control? 



The G wire receiver will transmit all the DCC packets and works just fine with a Lenz gold decoder. A few years back I tried G wire with a P5 and it did not work. Likely doe to the 5 volt DCC signal from the GWire board.


The P8 has seperated the DCC signal from the power so it might work. Never tried that combination.


Stan


----------

